# Speakers/ box builder



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I need a back seat ( bench seat in the bed of teryx 2 seater) turned into a bench seat/ speaker box/ amp holder and then covered in kawi green and black. I have the frame just need the box/ fabric built and installed with speakers


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Jordan Dettling 979.541.7228 Tell him Joey gave you his number. This is what he does for a living


----------

